# Flip learning to heel



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

such a goooood boy!!! Mighty Cute Too!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's looking GREAT! I feel an OTCH in the future. 
BTW, it's hard to tell from the photos but I don't think he looks all that small.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> BTW, it's hard to tell from the photos but I don't think he looks all that small.


Well he is pretty small right now at 21 inches and about 46 pounds. But the more I think about it the more I think he's still going to grow a lot. The breeder said she thought he'd be about 65 pounds and she hasn't been wrong about anything so far. All of the Sunfire dogs I've known have been really late bloomers. And he's got some substantial bone, not the real fine bone of some of the tiny agility goldens. His dad has his CCA and on the mom's side the grandfather was a conformation champion and grandmother had CCA (mom hasn't been tested yet). So we're hopeful that he'll meet standard :crossfing But like I said before, not the end of the world if he doesn't


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is very cute, and doing very well, from what I see. Nice job!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Absolutely lovely to watch! Looks like he is on a great path! I love his turn practice too!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

He's looking fantastic!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Adorable! Your talking sure excited my dogs!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> Your talking sure excited my dogs!


LOL, yep, everyone here was napping until that video came on, and then I had everyone trying to get all over me!

While I was on youtube today I did a search of "golden retriever heeling" and found at least 5 different GRF members videos! And those were the only goldens I recognized under that search.


----------

